# Multiple Meats For Meatballs?



## giggler (May 22, 2015)

I am going to make a bunch of meatballs tomorow, and so many recipies use a mix of ground beef, ground pork, even veal or lamb. or chicken or turkey.

I am confused. Why mix the different meats? Usually, when I am in the Mood to eat beef, I eat beef. Or if I:m in the mood for pork, I eat pork, etc.

Is this a flavor or texture thing I am missing here?

Why mix the meats? 

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## creative (May 22, 2015)

giggler said:


> I am going to make a bunch of meatballs tomorow, and so many recipies use a mix of ground beef, ground pork, even veal or lamb. or chicken or turkey.
> 
> I am confused. Why mix the different meats? Usually, when I am in the Mood to eat beef, I eat beef. Or if I:m in the mood for pork, I eat pork, etc.
> 
> ...


I used to wonder about this.  I think it may be to do with both flavour and texture, i.e. combining a lean mince like turkey/chicken with something more succulent/fatty like pork mince.  If you have ever fried off turkey mince on its own - or even lean steak mince - you will notice how dry and stringy it can be. (I tend to add pancetta).


----------



## Zhizara (May 22, 2015)

Good question Giggler.  I never thought about it.  I always use beef for meatloaf or meatballs.

There was a time, way back in my past, when it was possible to get a mixture of meats for meatloaf.  I don't recall any special taste, but it quickly became too expensive for me to use.  

I can understand the use of ground pork to add to low fat ground beef to add the fat flavor.  I use a mixture of 70/30 beef, plus 1/3# of ground pork sausage for the flavor.  

I tried 80/20 ground beef, but decided I'd rather have the fuller flavor of 70/30 beef.

I found that a hamburger made with 80/20 beef didn't have the flavor I wanted, and usually tasted and looked like a hockey puck. LOL

Thanks for the good question, Giggler.  I'll be looking forward to hearing the answers you have provoked.


----------



## Rocklobster (May 22, 2015)

I think they are just going for an original, particular flavor. I usually go with beef, but have used just about everything....as said previously, pork sausage meat is great to use at its flavor comes through well.  If you stew the balls long enough they will become very tender...just don't over do it because they will fall apart..this is where the addition of egg will help prevent them from falling apart.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 22, 2015)

I always make meatballs with 1 pound of ground beef, at least 80/20, and 1/2 pound of ground pork. I like the flavor and texture of the mix better than meatballs made with all beef. I think they're more tender.


----------



## puffin3 (May 22, 2015)

The butcher shop I use sells 'meatloaf mix'. Part beef/pork/veal.
Pretty tasty meatballs/meatloaf. Flavor texture excellent.


----------



## Andy M. (May 22, 2015)

The difference is in texture and flavor vs. just beef.  I use 1Lb beef and 1Lb veal and 1/2 Lb pork as the base.


----------



## Selkie (May 22, 2015)

A popular mix found in the meat case of my local market is quite tasty - 60% ground beef plus 40% ground pork. This is a wonderful mix for meatballs, meatloaf, hamburgers and casseroles.


----------



## Zhizara (May 22, 2015)

Hi Selkie!  It's good to hear from you.


----------



## Andy M. (May 22, 2015)

Just like most recipes, everyone has a different take.  Do what tastes good to you.


----------



## taxlady (May 22, 2015)

The first I mixed different meat types was for tourtière. That's really tasty. I have found a number of Danish recipes that use a mix of meats. I figured it was for variety.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 22, 2015)

The reason for mixing the meat has to do with the fat content. Ground pork usually has more fat than veal.


----------



## taxlady (May 22, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> The reason for mixing the meat has to do with the fat content. Ground pork usually has more fat than veal.


Unfortunately, here I can usually only find extra lean ground pork, especially in organic. I do find it adds variety to the flavour of meatballs and meatloaf.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 23, 2015)

Where I come from originally, the population is about 75% Italian, so you can buy meatball mix in the meat case at any grocery store. It's a mix of 2 parts beef to 1 part pork and 1 part veal, and that is the way I make mine here in California. If for some reason there is no veal available I will use turkey in it's place. The mixture is for both flavor and texture and you can absolutely taste the difference over just beef. You will also want to use fresh bread crumbs you make yourself, not those dried out crumbs that come in a can and definitely not panko. you can absolutely see the difference in texture and flavor there, too.


----------



## medtran49 (May 24, 2015)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Where I come from originally, the population is about 75% Italian, so you can buy meatball mix in the meat case at any grocery store. It's a mix of 2 parts beef to 1 part pork and 1 part veal, and that is the way I make mine here in California. If for some reason there is no veal available I will use turkey in it's place. The mixture is for both flavor and texture and you can absolutely taste the difference over just beef. You will also want to use fresh bread crumbs you make yourself, not those dried out crumbs that come in a can and definitely not panko. you can absolutely see the difference in texture and flavor there, too.


 
The pre-made meatballs Craig got from the Italian market last week definitely had veal in them.  That was the first thing I said as soon as I tasted one of them.  There were definitely no dried bread crumbs in them either.  Maybe fresh but the mix had been ground up so fine that you couldn't really tell.  Most definitely had veal in it though and a lot of it because it was a very strong flavor component.


----------



## Addie (May 24, 2015)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Where I come from originally, the population is about 75% Italian, so you can buy meatball mix in the meat case at any grocery store. It's a mix of 2 parts beef to 1 part pork and 1 part veal, and that is the way I make mine here in California. If for some reason there is no veal available I will use turkey in it's place. The mixture is for both flavor and texture and you can absolutely taste the difference over just beef. You will also want to use fresh bread crumbs you make yourself, not those dried out crumbs that come in a can and definitely not panko. you can absolutely see the difference in texture and flavor there, too.



Same here. But we are given two different choices. One with veal and the other without. Right now veal is very expensive. So I buy the beef/pork combo. Beef alone has a difficult time holding together. And pork is given with extra fat from what is trimmed off in the back room. So an egg with the milk soaked bread does the job for holding the meatball together. I use fresh bread soaked in milk. The enzymes in the milk help tenderize the meat. I am not a fan of turkey meat. Seasonings, your choice.

Having been raised in an Italian town, I lean toward Italian seasonings, oregano, thyme, flat leaf parsley, etc. I buy it already combined and since I go through it rather quickly, it suits my cooking style. That one container saves space in my cabinet.  

Some times if they are available, I will buy Italian sausages and remove the casings. I adjust my seasonings to the whole mixture. Prices of meat are climbing higher every day. So I look for every price break I can find.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 24, 2015)

When I buy my meat for meatballs, I know what I want so I don't even look at prices. To me, flavor is too important to be skimped on. 

To 1 pound of meatball mix I add: 1 egg, 1/4 cup milk, 1/2 cup sauted onions, salt and pepper. No oregano, no parsley, no thyme, no rosemary, or anything else green. If I know I will be eating them all myself, I will add crushed red pepper. I'm Sicilian, I like it a bit spicy.

I can buy Italian sausage in a 1 pound chub pack, and I use that to make things like fritattas and Bolognese. In Niagara Falls I could buy Italian sausage, hot or sweet, in the casing (one long sausage, not links), in bulk, or in patties.


----------



## LPBeier (May 28, 2015)

I usually use beef and pork for my meatballs and I usually grind it myself. I also make turkey pork meatballs sometimes but it has to be turkey thigh meat as I find the breast meat too dry.


----------



## puffin3 (May 28, 2015)

I soak Panko bread crumbs in whole milk until they can't absorb any more milk. Add them to the meat with a couple T of unsalted clarified butter and an egg white. Herbs. Season. Secret ingredient: a pinch of fresh ground nutmeg. Mix gently then slow simmer them till cooked through then a quick saute to lightly brown them. Oh ya. In the hot saute pan just one whole star anise to barely flavor the butter. Like for a minute. Remove and discard the star anise.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 28, 2015)

puffin3 said:


> I soak Panko bread crumbs in whole milk until they can't absorb any more milk. Add them to the meat with a couple T of unsalted clarified butter and an egg white. Herbs. Season. Secret ingredient: a pinch of fresh ground nutmeg. Mix gently then slow simmer them till cooked through then a quick saute to lightly brown them. Oh ya. In the hot saute pan just one whole star anise to barely flavor the butter. Like for a minute. Remove and discard the star anise.



What do you simmer them in?


----------



## LPBeier (May 28, 2015)

LPBeier said:


> I usually use beef and pork for my meatballs and I usually grind it myself. I also make turkey pork meatballs sometimes but it has to be turkey thigh meat as I find the breast meat too dry.


I either used flax meal or gluten free bread crumbs if I put anything in at all. I can't use egg so I sometimes mix some flax meal and water to make an egg replacer paste and that works well - "beefs" up the flavour too! I use lots of fresh herbs as well.


----------



## puffin3 (May 29, 2015)

Just enough water to cover them. I add a T of beef BTB to the water sometimes.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 29, 2015)

puffin3 said:


> Just enough water to cover them. I add a T of beef BTB to the water sometimes.



See, that just doesn't sound appealing to me. I bake mine in the oven at 400F for 15 minutes and they get beautifully caramelized and are nice and tender on the inside. I love the brown, crispy crust they get


----------



## taxlady (May 29, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> See, that just doesn't sound appealing to me. I bake mine in the oven at 400F for 15 minutes and they get beautifully caramelized and are nice and tender on the inside. I love the brown, crispy crust they get


That sounds good. How big are those meatballs? I imagine that the length of time in the oven depends on size. Do you flip them over half way through baking them?


----------



## GotGarlic (May 29, 2015)

taxlady said:


> That sounds good. How big are those meatballs? I imagine that the length of time in the oven depends on size. Do you flip them over half way through baking them?



They're about 1/5 to 2 inches across. Yes, if they were larger, I'd cook them longer. I don't flip them - too lazy  They're flat on the bottom, but I don't care. They have little browned crispy lacy edges of fond that develop around and on the bottoms, which is incredibly yummy. Sometimes I eat a few as soon as they come out of the oven. Great, now my mouth is watering


----------



## Andy M. (May 29, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> See, that just doesn't sound appealing to me. I bake mine in the oven at 400F for 15 minutes and they get beautifully caramelized and are nice and tender on the inside. I love the brown, crispy crust they get




I have baked them at a high temp. until they are nicely browned and pan fried them, turning them to brown all sides.  Baking is definitely easier.  Not sure if there is a flavor difference


----------



## GotGarlic (May 29, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> I have baked them at a high temp. until they are nicely browned and pan fried them, turning them to brown all sides.  Baking is definitely easier.  Not sure if there is a flavor difference



It's been at least 15 years since I pan-fried them, so I don't remember if there's a flavor difference. Once I saw someone bake them on a Food Network show, I started doing that and never went back.


----------



## taxlady (May 29, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> They're about 1/5 to 2 inches across. Yes, if they were larger, I'd cook them longer. I don't flip them - too lazy  They're flat on the bottom, but I don't care. They have little browned crispy lacy edges of fond that develop around and on the bottoms, which is incredibly yummy. Sometimes I eat a few as soon as they come out of the oven. Great, now my mouth is watering


"1/5 to 2 inches across" ??

I have followed recipes that had you turning them part way through baking and that's a real PITA. I'd rather flip them in a skillet. But, as you wrote, they get brown on the bottom, so unless a person really minds a small flat spot, I think your method sounds good. I'm going to give this a try.


----------



## Addie (May 29, 2015)

I too put mine in the oven. And I turn them over half way through. There is such a great difference in flavor and texture. Never in the sauté pan again!


----------



## salt and pepper (May 29, 2015)

Since I live in MT, I just love mixing beef, buffalo and elk for meatballs, chili and meatloaf. Oh yeah hamburgers too!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 29, 2015)

taxlady said:


> "1/5 to 2 inches across" ??



I meant 1.5 to 2 inches. Sorry about that.


----------



## taxlady (May 29, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> I meant 1.5 to 2 inches. Sorry about that.


Thanks. You must be a touch typist.


----------



## msmofet (May 30, 2015)

I also use beef only. BUT I usually use 1 egg for 2 lb. meat, fresh onion, fresh garlic, ground sea salt, ground pepper, ground red pepper flakes, cayenne. *LOTS* of fresh basil, oregano and Italian parsley.



GotGarlic said:


> See, that just doesn't sound appealing to me. I bake mine in the oven at 400F for 15 minutes and they get beautifully caramelized and are nice and tender on the inside. I love the brown, crispy crust they get


 
I use a disher/scoop and also bake/roast mine. I put my oven on 450°F convection roast and cook for about 15 minutes. I also love how nice and brown and crispy they get. NO turning or grease splattering!!
I also won't go back to frying. I have *NEVER *boiled raw meatballs in the sauce. I don't enjoy the thought of having grease floating on the top of my sauce.




Rocklobster said:


> If you stew the balls long enough they will become very tender...just don't over do it because they will fall apart.


 
I also don't simmer my meatballs for very long in the sauce for that reason that they fall apart. I bake and drain them. Then I only simmer what I need in the sauce for the meal as needed.


----------



## Addie (May 30, 2015)

By baking them on a rack placed on a cookie sheet with sides, the meatballs will not be sitting in a pool of grease. A really nice flavorful crust will have formed on the meatballs. And they will be more healthy with all the grease gone. If they are allowed to form a crust on the outside, they shouldn't fall apart when placed in the gravy. If you place your meatballs in the gravy, another layer of flavor will develop.  

I also use milk on the bread, not breadcrumbs. The enzymes in the milk break down the meat making it much more tender.  

Unfortunately, in today's world, we often have to choose between healthy eating, or flavorful eating. But if you bake your meatballs and with the right seasonings, you can have both.


----------



## taxlady (May 30, 2015)

Since it is hard to find anything but extra lean ground beef or pork, I don't worry about the grease. If I put a rack under my meatballs, I would have an extra item to wash when I'm done making the meatballs.


----------



## Andy M. (May 30, 2015)

taxlady said:


> Since it is hard to find anything but extra lean ground beef or pork,...



I'm surprised you don't have ground beef with various fat percentages.  I regularly see 80%, 85%, 88%, 93% lean ground beef.  Not sure Ive ever seen lean ground pork.  I guess our locations offer different selections.


----------



## taxlady (May 30, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> I'm surprised you don't have ground beef with various fat percentages.  I regularly see 80%, 85%, 88%, 93% lean ground beef.  Not sure Ive ever seen lean ground pork.  I guess our locations offer different selections.


We used to get choices. It's even worse for me because I tend to buy organic.


----------



## RPCookin (May 31, 2015)

taxlady said:


> Since it is hard to find anything but extra lean ground beef or pork, I don't worry about the grease. If I put a rack under my meatballs, I would have an extra item to wash when I'm done making the meatballs.





Andy M. said:


> I'm surprised you don't have ground beef with various fat percentages.  I regularly see 80%, 85%, 88%, 93% lean ground beef.  Not sure Ive ever seen lean ground pork.  I guess our locations offer different selections.



 I was sort of surprised at that statement too.  I can get ground beef in the supermarket from 70% to 93 % lean.  I prefer something around 80-85%.  Seems to just work best for most of my hamburger needs.  If there is too much fat cooked out, there are ways of dealing with that too.  I prefer making my own choices rather than having them made for me.


----------



## Addie (May 31, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> I'm surprised you don't have ground beef with various fat percentages.  I regularly see 80%, 85%, 88%, 93% lean ground beef.  Not sure Ive ever seen lean ground pork.  I guess our locations offer different selections.



So true Andy. Come shop in Chelsea. It is so hard to find lean. Sometimes the beef is so loaded with fat, you can see the white streaks of it in the ground hamburg. But anytime London broil is on sale, it makes for great hamburg. So I will buy two or three of them and use my KA meat grinder. I will also buy a surplus supply of chuck cuts when they are on sale for the same purpose.


----------

